# Hydrodistention/hydrodilation for Major joint injection



## Soms4 (Dec 12, 2016)

What code can be used for hydrodilation of the shoulder joint? Kenalog, saline and lidocaine were all injected with a diagnosis of adhesive capsulitits. Would CPT code 20610 be appropriate or unlisted 29999? Thank you!


----------

